# Köderfischmontage auf Hecht



## zander1200 (18. Februar 2009)

hallo,  #h
wie schafft man es, dass der KöFi waagerecht im Wasser
schwimmt und nicht schlapp runterhängt ?  

Danke schon mal im voraus

zander1200


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

Moin,
Willst du mit Pose oder auf Grund angeln?


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

wenn er (der köfi) schlapp herunter hängt, denke ich, dass der te von posenmontage spricht.

häng den köfi mit einem haken vom drilling am rücken ein, sodass er schön waagrecht hängt. mit ner ködernadel noch die schwimmblase perforieren, dann dreht er sich im wasser nicht mehr mit dem bauch nach oben. voila ein köfi, der nicht schlapp nach unten hängt.


----------



## zander1200 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

und wieh sieht es mit styropor aus ?


----------



## zander1200 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

mit Pose


----------



## zander1200 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

und wie siehts mit Styropor aus ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

wieso Styropor

mr. floppy hat es doch super beschrieben-mache ich auch so!


----------



## Hannibal78 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

styropor macht höchstens sinn bei ner grundmontage. da müsste der köfi dann ja nach oben "schwimmen" damit er waagerecht ist.
beim posenangeln soll er ja nach unten baumeln, da macht styropor dann keinen sinn. mach das auch so wie oben beschrieben:
einen drilling unter die rückenflosse setzen. wenn du den köfi dann am stahlvorfach festhältst siehst du ja ob er waagerecht baumelt. ansonsten muss der drilling halt ein wenig verschoben werden.


----------



## zander1200 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

danke für die antworten


----------



## Speedfisher (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

Hallo!
Ich misch mich jetzt einfach mal ein 

Ich benutze die selbe Montage wie MrFloppy aber bei mir gibts da ein Problem:
Wenn ich einen Biss habe wird die Pose brutal Unterwasser gerissen und keine 2 Sekunden später taucht sie wieder auf. Letztes Jahr hatte ich dies 4 mal hintereinander. Was amch ich falsch?
Ich angel mit einer 10 Gramm Pose, ganz normal mit Wirbel und Stahlvorfach


----------



## Kampfler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich misch mich jetzt einfach mal ein
> 
> Ich benutze die selbe Montage wie MrFloppy aber bei mir gibts da ein Problem:
> ...



Mahlzeit,
ist denn der köfi nach dem auftauchen der pose noch dran?


----------



## saiblingsjäger (3. März 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

Mach es wie Floppy beschrieben hat. Allerdings quetsche ich mir meine Vorfächer selber und schalte so noch einen 2ten Drilling, je nach Größe des Köfis vor. D.H. der erste Drilling wird im Maul eingehangen, der zweite im Rücken. So minimierst Du Fehlbisse. Mein persönlicher Tipp, ich schlage mit dieser Montage sofort nach Biss an und warte nicht wie viele andere bis der Hecht? abzieht... 

Petri
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Kampfler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Tipp, ich schlage mit dieser Montage sofort nach Biss an und warte nicht wie viele andere bis der Hecht? abzieht...
> 
> Petri
> Saiblingsjäger



interessant, hab bisher null hechterfahrung und habe immer folgendes gehört: beim biss erstmal warten, damit der gute zubeißt, mit der beute im maul zu seinem standplatz schwimmt und sich dann erst den köder im maul zurechtdreht um ihn schlucken zu können und erst dann soll man anhauen, mein Onkel beispielsweise sagt immer: ne Zigarettenlänge und dann erst anhauen????#c


----------



## saiblingsjäger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

@Kampfler
Da hat dein Onkel schon recht. So sollte man das machen wenn man, wie über mir beschrieben, mit nur einem drilling angelt. Wenn Du zwei Drillinge verwendest, wie ich es beschieben hab, kannst Du Dir das sparen, da ein Drilling mit Sicherheit sofort greift... Mich haben schon oft Hechte geärgert, so wie im Ur-ptoblem, dieses Thread, das die meinen Köfi oft wieder sofort losgelassen haben. Dann hab ich auf zwei Drillinge umgestellt und sofort angeschlagen. So hab ich dann die "Ausspucker" doch noch dran gekriegt!

Tight Lines
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Siermann (9. März 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

Ich fische mit Köderfische auf Hecht eigentlich nur im Winter (natürlich so lange wie sie noch keine schonzeit haben) allerdings sieht meine Montage dan wie folgt beschrieben aus:
30-80gramm Blei (je nach wurfweite,
100meter Stahlvorfach 2 kleine drillinge und wen ich kleine sage meine ich auch kleine und keine 1er oder 2er .
Als öderfisch kommen dan Makrellen oder ein anderer Meeresfisch mit einem hohen ölgehlat ran ,bei einem Biss lass ich den Hecht meistens nicht sehr lange zeit und schlage erst mal nicht an sondern lasse unseren  freund in die rute schwimmen wen ich dan sein ganzen gewicht spüre schlage ich kompromisslos 2-3 maL KNÜPPELHART AN (AUFPASSEN .BEI GEFLOCHTERNER SCHNUR NICHT ZU DOLL ANSCHLAGEN ;ABER ICH VERWENDE =0,40er MONOFILE DA SPIELT DAS BEI EINER GREOßEN ENTFERNUNG KEINE ROLLE


----------



## Speedfisher (10. März 2009)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> wenn er (der köfi) schlapp herunter hängt, denke ich, dass der te von posenmontage spricht.
> 
> häng den köfi mit einem haken vom drilling am rücken ein, sodass er schön waagrecht hängt. mit ner ködernadel noch die schwimmblase perforieren, dann dreht er sich im wasser nicht mehr mit dem bauch nach oben. voila ein köfi, der nicht schlapp nach unten hängt.


 

Fällt der Köderfisch dadurch nicht leicht ab? Hängt er dann schwebend im Wasser? Sollte ich sofort anschlagen?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Anglersuchti (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*

Manchmal fällt er beim Auswurf herunter aber selten, Nach 1,5 min. anschlagen geht meist gut. Ich habe auch eine Frage, besteht eigentlich bruchgefahr (oder sonstige schäden an Rute) wenn man  mit einer Karbonrute mit 25 bis 75 Gramm Wurfgewicht Köderfische bis zu  15 cm auswirft? Danke im Voraus, euer Anglesuchti


----------



## Udo561 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*



Kampfler schrieb:


> beim biss erstmal warten, damit der gute zubeißt, mit der beute im maul zu seinem standplatz schwimmt und sich dann erst den köder im maul zurechtdreht um ihn schlucken zu können und erst dann soll man anhauen, mein Onkel beispielsweise sagt immer: ne Zigarettenlänge und dann erst anhauen????#c



Hi,
dein Onkel hat leider keine Ahnung , beziehungsweise er bildet sich nicht weiter |supergri
Ich habe alleine dieses Jahr um die 20 Hechte mit Köderfisch gefangen , alle auf Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach.
Köderfisch wird an der Oberlippe angeködert.
Sobald die Pose für 10 cm unter Wasser ist schlage ich an , so sitzt der Haken in über 90% der Bisse sicher im Maul.

Wenn man mit Drillingen angelt , und dann noch mit zu großen ,dann merkt der Hecht oft das etwas nicht stimmt und spuckt den Köderfisch wieder aus .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Köderfischmontage auf Hecht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dein Onkel hat leider keine Ahnung , beziehungsweise er bildet sich nicht weiter |supergri
> Ich habe alleine dieses Jahr um die 20 Hechte mit Köderfisch gefangen , alle auf Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach.
> Köderfisch wird an der Oberlippe angeködert.
> ...


 
Keine Ahnung würd ich dem Onkel nicht unterstellen, es ist recht unterschiedlich, auch am gleichen Gewässer.

Letztes Jahr waren bei uns die Hechtbisse großteils wie aus dem Bilderbuch: Pose beginnt zu wandern, geht kurz unter, kommt wieder hoch, wandert weiter, ändert die Richtung, geht wieder weg und der Freilauf beginnt zu schnurren. 

Heuer Pose wandert, bleibt stehen, wandert bleibt stehen, geht unter aber nicht weiter als 20cm, also kann man sie sehen. Hecht steht da Köfi im Maul beginnt nicht zu schlucken. Schöne Schei* wenn man mit Einzelhaken und Rückenköderung fischt. Keine Chance den "Biss" zu verwerten. Konnte nur mit Müh und Not ein paar zum Landgang überreden, als ich meine Anhiebmethode geändert habe. Wenn die Pose weg ist, etwas reinholen um den Hecht zu reizen, da konnte ich wenigsten den einen oder anderen Biss bekommen.

Ein Kumpel fischt mit unbebleiter Pose, wenn sich die Pose aufstellt tut sich was, wenn sie weg ist schlägt er kurz darauf an. Heuer hat er 45 Minuten gewartet weil es nur gegangen: Pose steht, Pose liegt wieder, Pose steht wieder etc... Nach 45 Minuten (wenn man sich ranhält raucht man fast ein Päckchen ) kam endlich der Biss.

Fazit letztes Jahr hat es in der Regel maximal 10 Minuten gedauert von den ersten Bissäusserungen bis zum Biss, heuer beissen die Viecher extrem vorsichtig, woran es liegt #c

Wobei ich mit dir einer Meinung bin Udo, scharfer Einzelhaken finde ich beim Ansitzen mit Köfi besser als Drilling.


----------

